# Onkyo TXSR806 Receiver, and SVS questions



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, so i got this receiver, and 5 of the SCS speakers from SVS and one PC12 NDS sub. My question is, will this receiver be enough to run all that, the speakers are a lot bigger than i thought. Or do i need an amp or risk ruining something?

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dbstaggs said:


> Ok, so i got this receiver, and 5 of the SCS speakers from SVS and one PC12 NDS sub. My question is, will this receiver be enough to run all that, the speakers are a lot bigger than i thought. Or do i need an amp or risk ruining something?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> David


Hi David, the Onkyo 806 is ore than capable of driving those speakers so no worries there my friend :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, The SCS speakers are quite efficient so the 806 should have no issues driving them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I totally agree with John and Tony. I would set the crossover to 80 Hz for all Speakers even if the Audyssey Setup calls them Full Range. Especially with the excellent Subwoofer you have.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dbstaggs (Dec 23, 2009)

sounds good, thanks for the quick replys, i was just thrown off by the size. I was expecting smaller bookshelf speakers, and these beasts show up 

Thanks again, and 80hz it is.

David


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Ditto above. No problems with you receiver and the power. 

Matteo


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dbstaggs said:


> sounds good, thanks for the quick replys, i was just thrown off by the size. I was expecting smaller bookshelf speakers, and these beasts show up
> 
> Thanks again, and 80hz it is.
> 
> David


Hello,
SVS truly offers some of the finest values on the market. The SCS Series are every bit as capable as Speakers which cost multiples of the price of them. In addition, the PB-12NSD is a fantastic Subwoofer regardless of price.

David, you have yourself an excellent HT. Also, set the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz from 80 Hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

